# stickies



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Power Supply Information and Selection*

If you're trying to decide which power supply to get or want more information about power supplies then read this thread.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Computer Hardware Cooling*

Read part three of this article for important and useful case airflow information.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/art.../143956-basics-computer-hardware-cooling.html


----------

